# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 9)



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2022)

*What High-end brand tools do you own? And if so, what are they and why?*

_*(examples - Woodpecker tools. Festool. Bridge City Toolworks)*_




:drinks:

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
The pain of using a cheap tool lingers long after the joy of saving money has passed.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 27, 2022)

Been looking at woodpecker squares and such like but... 
Highest brand I own is starrett in a couple measuring tools. Still collecting for my shop (if I get around to building it...) can't justify most of those things to stick in a box for a couple years while I set up shop...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 27, 2022)

I have never been able to justify the high cost of these tools. Time is not money in my case. . That being said, they are nice tools

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2022)

I've got a woodpeckers router lift that I purchased years ago, it's still new in the box. Back in the day it was top of the line. Still a nice lift but I'll be buying a couple lifts for smaller routers, maybe a kreg or jessem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2022)

a jessem router table- wife bought it, quality is very nice. She was right, I was being too cheap. LN block plane, a rabbet block plane, LN shoulder plane and a veritas shoulder plane. had most for over 10 years. Spendy but lifetime tools are nice. But higher end DC system was probably my best long term investment. Lungs are hard to replace. Have a few quality chisels- old and new.
I have a container in route, long time in states mostly full of burl but also some tools. I do not have yet but have paid for. Agazzini 20" almost new bandsaw, festool dust extractor-ROS and a bunch of sandpaper. The saw will be sold- Heaven knows I do not need another bandsaw. The Festool I will have to try using and see if it lives up to top billing. $8-900 vacuum and a $500 ROS seem a bit extravagant for the old man, we will see.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 27, 2022)

I have a Festool Domino. I haven't done many projects since I got it, but it has been real nice and I'm looking forward to using it more - if I can actually get some more time in the shop to work on some projects. I'm glad I got it.

I do have a few high end tools on my list that I'd like to own at some point, with that point certainly not likely to be in the near future:
Lie Nielsen Router Plane and a Shoulder Plane
Festool ROS - I got to try one once and it has way less vibration into the hands than any other ROS I've used. I would get one of their smaller dust extractors to go with it as dust collection with handheld sanders has always been a challenge and the ROS/extractor combo did work very well when I got to use it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 27, 2022)

If Nova lathes are high end, then I have two...otherwise non 

I thought it was the one with the most tools who wins, not the one with the best tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 27, 2022)

Ha, nice try. You'll have to be more clever than that to trap me into admitting that I have high end tools and therefore so many of my projects are screwed up because of operator error rather than crappy tools. All my tools are junk, utter, complete junk I tell you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 27, 2022)

I've got a Veritas router plane, plow plane, and skew rabbet plane. That's as high end as I go....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 27, 2022)

I don't buy tools as a status symbol.
I buy tools that get the job done at hand.

I can't remember the last tool I bought.
It's had to be a good 10 years since I did so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 27, 2022)

I buy at garage sales and estate sales, so most of my tools are, well, broke in... or is that, broken in? Or maybe that is usually just broken... I still have a few tools to rebuild once I have a good dry spot. Watch for conversations on those in the next decade or so. 
Ancient Parks 220v planer
1950s cast iron craftsman table saw
1960ish cast iron shaper (Don't remember brand)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2022)

I buy very few tools new but I've gotten pretty good at getting used quality tools pretty cheap (relatively speaking). The most high end thing is have is a Oneway 1224 lathe. I bought it off CL along with several chucks and about 15 Carter & Son turning tools. All dang near brand new, got an incredible deal on it all. The high quality of the tool does not translate into high end turnings as most of you have seen but they do work incredibly well. There is a difference between a cheap tool and one of this caliber.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2022)

@Mike1950 what brand is the ROS? I keep thinking about getting a higher end one, I hear they are much better but don't know anyone personally whose opinion I trust to give me more info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 27, 2022)

Fluke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 27, 2022)

Well, if you gotta get into electrical... and plumbing, and ---. There may be a few things laying about that are high end-ish. Maybe a surveyors level or expensive hammer floating in the background somewhere. And torque screwdrivers and torque wrenches and well...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2022)

Brink said:


> Fluke.


Mmm....summer flounder is yummy....

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2022)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 what brand is the ROS? I keep thinking about getting a higher end one, I hear they are much better but don't know anyone personally whose opinion I trust to give me more info.


It is festool. I will test and give my opinion on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> It is festool. I will test and give my opinion on it.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 27, 2022)

As Lou @Lou Currier said, my Nova lathe. I originally did not get the variable speed model but have sense upgraded the motor. Boy, do I ever love just turning a knob. 

Getting better turning tools than what I started with, my 2 cbn wheels…. Yep, like many of you, I have not jumped at some of the big ticket tools yet. I am letting y’all do that and review such as Matt @Sprung 
with the Domino.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 27, 2022)

High end is relative. Is a Powermatic 3520B high end? Yes if you have a Rikon 1216, no if you have 3520C, or a
Robust or a Oneway of any size.

That said, I’ve bought less expensive, ie not high end, and have had to buy them twice. I prefer to buy things once and take care of them rather than the Harbor Freight way of throwing them away and buying again. That’s not to say I don’t have any HF tools, because I do. And I’ve been lucky because the angle drill I use to sand on the lathe won’t die.

I’ve said this before on the forum but I got sucked into Festool. Some years ago they offered an eccentric (ROS?) sander they called a Pro 5 LTD for $95. It is their ETS 125 ($215) in a different colored sustainer, ie box. The purpose was to introduce folks to their tool line and hope they are convinced of the quality. It worked on me. I’d been using a Ridgid ROS with the small attached “filter”. After an hour of using that my hand vibrated the rest of the day and the shop was full of dust in the air. The Festool was an eye opener and I have never looked back. Yeah, you need the vacuum but that’s part of the beauty of the Festool system, dust collection and clean air in the shop. You will be convinced @Mike1950 once you give it a chance.

Since then I’ve invested in several other Festools - 125 Rotex, 1400 Router, Domino 500, mini and CT36 vacuums. The only new one was the Pro 95. All the others have been Festool rebuilds. Still not cheap, but the same quality at a reduced price point.

Other than the Festools most of my large tools are from Craigslist. Sawstop Contractors saw, Jet 6” jointer, Grizzly shaper. High end? Maybe, maybe not.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 27, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> High end is relative. Is a Powermatic 3520B high end? Yes if you have a Rikon 1216, no if you have 3520C, or a
> Robust or a Oneway.
> 
> That said, I’ve bought less expensive, ie not high end, and have had to buy them twice. I prefer to buy things once and take care of them rather than the Harbor Freight way of throwing them away and buying again. That’s not to say I don’t have any HF tools, because I do. And I’ve been lucky because the angle drill I use to sand on the lathe won’t die.
> ...


Now that 95 dollar festool would have gotten my attention. Would be glad to accumulate tools at that price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 27, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Now that 95 dollar festool would have gotten my attention. Would be glad to accumulate tools at that price.


They were strictly allocated, apparently. Our Woodcraft got only 5.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2022)

Brink said:


> Fluke.


Ok, I'll bite, what is it? Fluke as in electrical gear, part of an anchor or whale's tail? Isn't there a fish too?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what is it? Fluke as in electrical gear, part of an anchor or whale's tail? Isn't there a fish too?



Most likely testing tools..


----------



## Brink (Feb 28, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what is it? Fluke as in electrical gear, part of an anchor or whale's tail? Isn't there a fish too?


High end voltmeters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what is it? Fluke as in electrical gear, part of an anchor or whale's tail? Isn't there a fish too?


I have several Fluke multi meters. Different ones for different jobs.
My Fluke 189 set me back $600 about 12 years ago.
I also have digital recording multi meters, and a top of the line clamp meter.
www.fluke.com/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 3, 2022)

I have an affinity for old and better quality hand made tools- specifically hand tools that will last a lifetime and hopefully gets passed on to the next generation. While I love my old Stanley planes, once I tried one of these, I had greater appreciation respect and greater understanding why these smiths have passed this old craft of carrying on the tradition of hand forging from one generation to the next. These will get the job done and then some- just the enjoyment to see the end results keeps me going back to these time and time again. What I mean by that is that the iron will keep it’s edge and stay sharp for a very long time giving you length with what you are working on instead of having stoppage time to have to have a sharpening session. Gives you a high polish finish on the surface. The same thing happened with the chisels- I just prefer white steel or blue steel depending if it is softwoods or dense hardwoods. I know pictures or it didn’t happen. I can show you a little of it, just because I don’t want you all to think I have some kind of addiction.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 5, 2022)

I would say the 3520B. It is the most expensive tool I own. The Powermatic is a much better turner than I am. Second place is awarded to the Alisam Engineer indexing tool for the expensive lathe that comes with a crappy indexing system. 

I have to mention the Ridgid table saw and the Ryobi bench drill press. Note high end but neither tool needed hardly any adjustment out of the box. I've been very happy with both for what I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

